# Road Rider St Tread Separation



## classicmazdaman

We experienced a blowout this past Sunday with the driver side rear tire on our 2012 298RE. The tread separated from the carcass of the tire. Upon examination of the remaining tires, the front tire is starting to do the same thing. The center of the tread is 2" higher than the tread near the side wall. I always maintain 65psi, the driver side tires have always been protected from the sun.

Anyone aware of a recall on the Road Rider STs?


----------



## therink

I took one look at the Road Riders on my new 2013 Sydney and had the dealer install a set of Firestone LTs before I would sign the paperwork. I still have my spare. I hope I never need it. Do yourself a favor and replace them with a good set of LTs if 16" and never look back. If 15" I recommend Maxis load range E STs. Oh yeah make sure to get them balanced.


----------



## Justman

I've not heard of a recall, but I do have some experience (all bad...sadly) with tires. Never heard of the brand, which lends itself to a lot of distrust. Like several on this forum would tell you, there's a lot riding on your tires. You'll save yourself a lot of angst and side-of-the-road time by switching to another well respected brand. I was in a time crunch the last set of tires I put on and had to go with the new load range E Carlisle STs. Would have replaced them with the Maxxis if I had the time. Several gave the newer Carlisles good reviews. Others have used a name brand LT with mixed reported results.

My opinon---give yourself some peace of mind (and save your $20k+ investment) by spending some money on a decent set of tires.


----------



## classicmazdaman

Done... Bought a set of GoodYear Marathons. I emailed Road Rider last week asking if they have any recalls or resolution. They responded today. They never answered the question. They say it is an OEM warranty issue. I'll update you if i get a resonse from Keystone. Lesson learned; IF BUYING A NEW RV, NEGOTIATE-IN A SET OF NAME BRAND TIRES!


----------



## glassgorilla

I also have a 2012 298RE with the Road Rider ST and had the same tire problem 2 weeks ago on a trip to Vicksburg MS. Called Keystone but they say the warranty is with the tire mfg. Called the tire mfg and after getting the run-a-round to 4 different people was told the sidewalls have no warranty. This tire must not be very good as during the course of all these calls one lady told me her department only handled claims where the tire had done damage to the camper. I agree with the other comment, get a better tire when you make the deal on your camper, I'm putting on goodyears this weekend.


----------



## bbuchorn

Guess its time to start the new tire fund. One Question though. What is the best choice for a trailer tire? Here in the south I use "Discount Tire" and always buy road hazard warranty certificates on all my tires. Damaged tires get replaced no questions asked. I'll have to monitor my tires real close. loose tread can rip out the side of a trailer.


----------



## john7349

bbuchorn said:


> Guess its time to start the new tire fund. One Question though. What is the best choice for a trailer tire? Here in the south I use "Discount Tire" and always buy road hazard warranty certificates on all my tires. Damaged tires get replaced no questions asked. I'll have to monitor my tires real close. loose tread can rip out the side of a trailer.


I purchased from Discount Tire (Known as Americas Tire in the NW). Great company. I Bought Maxxis tires there and glad I did. Great reviews.


----------



## classicmazdaman

I emailed Husky tire, the importer of the Road Riders. They replied the warranty is with the "OEM." I forwared the response to Keystone. They replied it was the tire manufacturer warranty. I asked Keystone to put pressure on the tire supplier, I finally got a response from Husky today requesting info. Ill keep you posted.

Attached is a photo of all 4 tires... Check out the one on the right. The tread is separating from the carcass but still attached to the side wall.


----------



## W.E.BGood

classicmazdaman said:


> I emailed Husky tire, the importer of the Road Riders. They replied the warranty is with the "OEM." I forwared the response to Keystone. They replied it was the tire manufacturer warranty. I asked Keystone to put pressure on the tire supplier, I finally got a response from Husky today requesting info. Ill keep you posted.
> 
> Attached is a photo of all 4 tires... Check out the one on the right. The tread is separating from the carcass but still attached to the side wall.


And the pics are where...?


----------



## classicmazdaman

Good news, after getting the run-around from Husky, I contacted Cory Germann at Keystone. I quickly got an email from TBC the supplier of the tires. Olga Fraga of TBC 800-425-4369 had me have the tires inspected by a local dealer. The dealer confirmed the defects. I emailed Olga proof of replacement and she mailed me a check for $150, the supposed prorate value of the 2 faulty tires.


----------



## classicmazdaman

Requested picture of tires. The one on the right is starting to separate as described.


----------



## clarkely

i had a similar experience the other year with my Carlisle E rated radial trail rh tires .........

did not blow out but my tread separated - caught in time and pulled over as i was still inflated on the radials..... while on a trip to fla from pa

However my experience was much better..... tires were just under their two year warranty ....emailed 10:30 in the evening....had a phone call by the next morning 8:30 am ......

i went and got a replacement tire so i would have a spare for the way home - they then asked me to get a quote for repairs ........ long story short - they paid 1500.00 +/- for repairs they refunded me for the spare i bought - i told them i did not want to run on tires of different tread depth and that i wanted a set of 4 new tires - they said yes and shipped them to me - i then sent my invoice for mounting and balancing and they paid that as well .....

All brands can have issues (some more than others) i can tell you this though - my warranty claim and experience was first class - my Khudo's to Carlisle

to the OP - I would find out what your tire warranty is and push for more


----------

